# A better "budder" box



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Dis-budding is always an unpopular chore but I'm in favor of it. I've seen too many horn injuries and goats stuck in fences. Everyone has to make up their own mind but for those of us who use a dis-budding box it leaves the impression that their has to be a better way.
I find it easy for the kid to move their head a lot leading to either poor dis-budding or burned hands. Most use leather work gloves or welder's gloves to make up for the box's inadequate constraint so I set out to design a better one.
Instead of squeezing the kid into a small box top, mine opens from the side. The neck hold is 'V' shaped and cannot constrict the airway. A head-hold adjusts the kid's head down until it's at the right spot in the 'V' for the size of the goat. When the head is low and secure there is little to no wiggling and dis-budding is easy. No gloves necessary and the job gets done right.

The pictures are of my prototype but it works GREAT! I have a few mods to make before putting them up for sale but here's the pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice  Are you going to sell boxes, plans, or both? I'm definitely interested!


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Very nice  Are you going to sell boxes, plans, or both? I'm definitely interested!


We're in process of moving but when we get settled I plan to offer both boxes and plans for those who are handy enough to make them. 
Two modifications are to raise the hinge on the lid to make a 'well' for the feet and also cut back the lid to allow inserting or removing the neck hold while the box is closed.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

looks real good i will be watching


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

clever


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

I made the mods and raised the hinge to half way up the side. Now there's no chance of pinching little feet. I also cut away part of the lid to allow inserting the head hold after the box is closed. I dis-budded the last of our newborns (that are here already) and the improvements work very well.


----------



## amohr1188 (Mar 6, 2018)

Very good idea! U cud definitely sell those, I'd love to have one for our 4H club!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Would you consider selling the plans and type of wood etc. for us less than carpenteree types?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Me like! Is your design for full sized goats Or for minis? I have BOTH! Well, actually I have 3 sizes of babies: Full size, Nigies, and mixes


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Would you consider selling the plans and type of wood etc. for us less than carpenteree types?


We're in the middle of nearly a 3000 mile move WITH ten of our goats but when we get settled I'll draw up detailed plans and make them available.


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Me like! Is your design for full sized goats Or for minis? I have BOTH! Well, actually I have 3 sizes of babies: Full size, Nigies, and mixes


We have "full sized" Nubian goats but this design should work for a wide variance in kid size since the narrowing "V" and head hold allows you to adjust for differences in neck/head size. Even with Nubian kids their growth varies and some are smaller or larger. You may only need to adjust placement of the middle support to accommodate smaller kids.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, what a move! What state will be your final destination?
Wishing you a safe and UNEVENTFUL journey!


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Wow, what a move! What state will be your final destination?
> Wishing you a safe and UNEVENTFUL journey!


From south Texas to Washington State. I tell friends that I'm moving out of the country. When they ask "where?" I tell them "beyond the state of Texas."


----------



## Somechicksgoats (Aug 14, 2017)

Very interested!!


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Somechicksgoats said:


> Very interested!!


We're moving a LOT closer to your area. South Texas to Washington State.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

TylerTX said:


> We're in process of moving but when we get settled I plan to offer both boxes and plans for those who are handy enough to make them.
> Two modifications are to raise the hinge on the lid to make a 'well' for the feet and also cut back the lid to allow inserting or removing the neck hold while the box is closed.


I don't disbud but I'll definitely be interested for war tagging!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, great idea. I hate using the box I have, the kids either disappear or choke. I LOVE your design. I can't wait for you to finish your move. Lol. Good luck in your journey!


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Thats the slickest dis-budding box Yet! I love it! definitely want plans as soon as your settled. I have a industrial cabinet shop so I would be willing to build it myself. Good thinking!

Where abouts in Washington? I live about 25 min. from Sumas and 1 hour from Bellingham(behind the line, though)


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

yankeedoodle said:


> Thats the slickest dis-budding box Yet! I love it! definitely want plans as soon as your settled. I have a industrial cabinet shop so I would be willing to build it myself. Good thinking!
> 
> Where abouts in Washington? I live about 25 min. from Sumas and 1 hour from Bellingham(behind the line, though)


We're looking in Lewis and Grays Harbor counties but we haven't found the right place yet. There are plenty to choose from though.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I know this is kind of an old thread, but I'm looking to purchase a kid box already built with these features. Are you selling these yet? Or does anyone know of anywhere selling any similar to these? I looked at one from Hoegger, but I just think the kids would be able to squirm too much in them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, I want one as well. The OP hasn't been back in a year, but I'm wondering if ANYONE ever got plans???


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember when this was posted. Boy, if anyone has the plans in "simple, because I am a total neophyte carpenter" easy to read format, I sure would be interested in buying a set, or the finished product!


----------

